# Database Discussions > Informix >  Informix 9.3 order by case clause dont work

## dis_mike

select * from branch
order by
Case 1 when '101' then '!' Else 1 End

This works in informix 9.4 and greater and MSSQL but not informix 9.3, anyone know why or have a solution for 9.3?

thanks

----------


## noexpert

move your case to one of the columns and then call it by reference

select case...., *
from .....
order by 1

----------

